
Grubhub CEO Asks Staffers with 'Hateful Attitudes' to Resign After Trump Win - fish0398
http://gizmodo.com/grubhub-ceo-asks-staffers-with-hateful-attitudes-to-res-1788839605
======
paulddraper
Regrettably, Donald Trump doesn't have the monopoly on rash ultimatums and
subsequent contradiction.

> I absolutely reject the nationalist, anti-immigrant and hateful politics of
> Donald Trump...If you do not agree with this statement then please reply to
> this email with your resignation because _you have no place here._

Later...

> Grubhub _welcomes and accepts employees with all political beliefs_...We do
> not discriminate on the basis of someone’s principles, or political or other
> beliefs.

Nationalism and anti-immigration are principals and political beliefs, and
rather mainstream ones at that. (Hate, however, is an emotion...can be applied
to many things and even people).

Matt, how can you rationally blame others for "misconstruing" your statements
instead of apologizing for your communication?

Apparently, absurdity knows no political persuasion.

------
rubyfan
This is obviously foolish and unacceptable behavior from a senior leader. But
I'm genuinely curious, is this kind of thing violating any laws?

~~~
paulddraper
Probably not.

If I said supporters of gay marriage should resign, that would be fodder for a
discrimination lawsuit. (Even if my speech wasnt illegal, it would open me up
for a lawsuit.)

But his statement doesn't touch on any protected classes, so I doubt you could
pin something on him.

~~~
rubyfan
Serious question, is sexual orientation a protected class?

~~~
paulddraper
Yes. Many states have explicit laws. Additionally "sex" has been interpreted
to include sexual orientation.
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/LGBT_employment_discriminati...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/LGBT_employment_discrimination_in_the_United_States)

------
greenyoda
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12924340](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12924340)

------
masterleep
“I absolutely reject the nationalist, anti-immigrant and hateful politics of
Donald Trump and will work to shield our community from this movement as best
as I can,” wrote Matt Maloney, who co-founded the company. “If you do not
agree with this statement then please reply to this email with your
resignation because you have no place here."

It's easy to agree with that statement regardless of what you personally
believe. The statement simply describes what the CEO believes. For example, I
agree that Matt Maloney rejects those policies.

~~~
rubyfan
Poor wording indeed, however I don't believe your interpretation is what he
meant to communicate or how most reasonable people would interpret his email.

His email is clearly a political stance that's intolerant of Trump's politics
which he characterizes as hateful.

